# TPN & TPN+



## Tom (13 Oct 2008)

Carrying on from a quick debate at the weekend that I don't think ever got resolved...

Should you use both together or separately? Does TPN+ contain enough macros and micros, or should you use the combination?

Tom


----------



## Steve Smith (13 Oct 2008)

I missed out on that debate, but strangely enough I was wondering this myself today.  

To quote the gumph on the instructions:



> LANT NUTRITION+ liquid contains, in addition to micro-nutrients, all essential macro-nutrients. The fertilizer is particularly suitable where plants display a lack of nutrition.



That suggests its a whole solution to me.


----------



## aaronnorth (13 Oct 2008)

looking from everone who uses it, including me,there is no defficiencies, and if there were, you would just up the dose of the TPN+, not add another product which is more or less the same. (no N&P in TPN)


----------



## LondonDragon (13 Oct 2008)

Yeah TPN+ is an all in one solution, while TPN is basically just the Trace elements.


----------



## Stu Worrall (13 Oct 2008)

was speaking to jim at tgm the other week and he mentioned a conversation with tropica that they were trialing using TPN and TPN+ on alternate days and were getting good results.


----------

